# Gary Fisher road bikes website



## DougInRaleigh (Apr 25, 2007)

Was do a little browsing and noticed that the new line of Fisher road bikes is listed on the site. Seems like they are starting small with a carbon/ aluminum framed bike topping out at about $1,800. The bikes seem more along the lines of the Lemond geometry.

http://www.fisherbikes.com/bike/series/road


----------



## MattofBostone (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah RBR had a little feature on them, they look nice although 105 all around, aluminum with carbon stays for 1800? Seems like there might be better deals out there...


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

By the size of the downtubes they sure look like Kleins to my undeducated eyes.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

The LeMonds were better looking than those.
Good luck.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

djg714 said:


> The LeMonds were better looking than those.
> Good luck.


IMHO the lemonds are better looking than the treks as well. The seat cluster of the carbon Lemonds is drop dead sexy. Of course I own two lemonds.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

Some look like Kleins and some look like a TREK 2100


----------



## peyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Doesn't the Gary Fisher Presidio look like a Lemond? A 52cm frame has an effective top tube of 54.2cm, made of True Temper OX Platinum, etc...


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

The Poprad lives on....

No a bad start for the line.


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

I think this would have been a great time to bring Klein back. Too bad.


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

-----


----------



## Tinshield (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I really like the ARC Pro, but was hoping for something a little better than 105 and Bonti SSR wheels.

EDIT: I should say just the wheels as my current bike is all 105 and performs very well. It's just that in looking for a new bike, I am looking to upgrade a little.


----------

